

Mozilla Ichnaea - privong
https://mozilla-ichnaea.readthedocs.org/en/latest/

======
taspeotis
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7142290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7142290)

------
leke
I thought the existing html5 geolocation api used cell tower and wifi networks
to get your location.

~~~
jgraham
The API itself doesn't provide any mechanism to get your location; it merely
assumes that such a mechanism exists. For example it would be totally valid
for a browser to implement geolocation by asking the user to pick their
location on a map. Of course it wouldn't be a very useful implementation for
many purposes.

It is true that many existing implementation use data about WiFi access points
and similar information to do the location. However the functionality is
implemented by accessing a remote API fronting a database of access point
locations. The data in this database is typically privately owned and there is
no assurance that it will continue to be available in the future.

